# Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin September



> *Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
> Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen - Von immer mehr Menschen*​
> Dass Frau Dr. nicht gerade kommunikationswillig oder -fähig ist, wissen wir spätestens nach ihrem Umgang mit unseren Fragen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Nur nochmal zum nachlesen.

Unsere Fragen *VOR der Fusion!*

Schon im Oktober 2012!

Die sich Frau Dr. trotz Zusage weigerte zu beantworten (man hätte sich wohl mal besser damals Gedanken drüber gemacht. Man beachte z. B. Frage 11. Ist jetzt auf der Tagesordnung der Verbandsausschusssitzung Punkt 9):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709


> *Unsere Fragen:*
> 
> 
> *Grundsatzfrage:*
> ...



Man vergleiche das auch mit den Fragen, welche die LV jetzt stellen und wundere sich, warum fast alle trotz dieser ganzen nicht beantworteten Fragen der Präsidentschaft von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP, und der Fusion zugestimmt haben.

Es war ja nicht so, dass nicht all diese Fragen nicht schon lange genauso bekannt gewesen wie unbeantwortet geblieben sind - von Frau Dr. genauso wie von den (Kon)Fusionisten..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man vergleiche das auch mit den Fragen, welche die LV jetzt stellen und wundere sich, warum fast alle trotz dieser ganzen nicht beantworteten Fragen der Präsidentschaft von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP, und der Fusion zugestimmt haben.
> 
> Es war ja nicht so, dass nicht all diese Fragen nicht schon lange genauso bekannt gewesen wie unbeantwortet geblieben sind - von Frau Dr. genauso wie von den (Kon)Fusionisten..


 
Die Fragen habt Ihr ja schon wirklich früh genug gestellt. Ich habe die Fragen damals dem LSFV SH gestellt. 

Und die Fragen waren somit damals auch der Geschäftsführung des LSFV SH bekannt - ebenso wie die Defizite der Fusionsplanung- und trotzdem wurde für die Fusion gestimmt. Das Motto des LSFV SH hieß dabei "Augen zu und durch"! Man merkte wenige Tage vor der Fusionsabstimmung an, das die bis dahin getätigten Vorplanungen zur Fusion - wenn man denn welche erkennen würde - stark ausbaufähig waren. Und trotzdem hat man zugestimmt. Warum? Weil man Angst hatte, dass die Strukturen auf Bundesebene für Jahre zerstört würden- doch was passiert jetzt? Galt das für alle LV? 

Es gibt heute keine Strukturen und keine Ziele. Hätten die gedacht, dass es soweit kommen würde? Mich würde heute mal die Denke der Geschäftsführer des LSFV SH - und natürlich der anderen LV - interessieren. Doch die schweigen sich lieber alle aus. Vermutlich fehlen denen die Worte für all das was aktuell (nicht) passiert. Es ist eine Schande für die (und nicht nur für die organisierte) Anglerschaft in Deutschland!


----------



## Honeyball (27. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Ja, so oder so ähnlich sieht es aus.
Aber statt darüber grinsen zu können, dass wir recht behalten haben mit allem, was uns als übertriebene voreilige Spekulationen und unverbesserliche Schwarzmalerei vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit vorgehalten wurde, empfinde ich nur eine Mischung aus Wut und Trauer. Solange irgendwelche Verantwortlichen und Verbandshörigen noch genug Stoff und Futter hatten, um auf uns einzuschießen, hat das von den wirklichen inneren Malässen eines unausgegoren fusionierten Konstrukts wegtäuschen und ablenken können.
Jetzt jedoch heißt es Butter bei die Fische, und da merkt augenscheinlich so mancher Landesfürst, auf was er sich letztlich eingelassen hat. Aber jetzt zuzugeben, dass man mit dafür verantwortlich ist, im März eine pro-(Kon-)Fusions-Mehrheit erzeugt zu haben, hieße ja, eigene Fehler und Schwächen einzugestehen und damit an Macht, Ansehen und Einfluss zu verlieren. Echte Charakterköpfe mit Arsch in der Hose, dem Herz am rechten Fleck und dem entscheidenden Mehr an Charakterstärke statt Machtbesessenheit würden jetzt gegenüber ihren Landesverbänden die Vertrauensfrage stellen und -spätestens nach diesem komischen "Verbandsausschusskurzinfonachmittag"- eine außerordentliche Hauptversammlung ihres Landesverbandes einberufen und das Votum der Mitglieder zur weiteren finanziellen Unterstützung dieser Chaostruppe abfragen.
Aber leider scheint sich dies noch nicht mal am weiteren Horizont abzuzeichnen, zumindestens nicht bei denen, die ihre LV sehenden Auges mit in diese Organisationswüste gestoßen haben.
Tja, und der gute alte Ex-DAV kann auch nur mit weit aufgerissenen Augen staunen und sich wundern, wie schnell man alte Herrlichkeit vergessen machen kann.

Und wo die alten Kritiker von hier geblieben sind, kann man auch nur ahnen: 
Verschwunden in der Grube, in der sie vor Scham versunken sind, oder ???

OK, die Schleswig-Holsteiner schlagen sich gerade im Dithmarscher Land gegenseitig auf die Köppe und sind vielleicht etwas abgelenkt, aber sonst???


----------



## Sharpo (27. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Fragen habt Ihr ja schon wirklich früh genug gestellt. Ich habe die Fragen damals dem LSFV SH gestellt.
> 
> Und die Fragen waren somit damals auch der Geschäftsführung des LSFV SH bekannt - ebenso wie die Defizite der Fusionsplanung- und trotzdem wurde für die Fusion gestimmt. Das Motto des LSFV SH hieß dabei "Augen zu und durch"! Man merkte wenige Tage vor der Fusionsabstimmung an, das die bis dahin getätigten Vorplanungen zur Fusion - wenn man denn welche erkennen würde - stark ausbaufähig waren. Und trotzdem hat man zugestimmt. Warum? Weil man Angst hatte, dass die Strukturen auf Bundesebene für Jahre zerstört würden- doch was passiert jetzt? Galt das für alle LV?
> 
> Es gibt heute keine Strukturen und keine Ziele. Hätten die gedacht, dass es soweit kommen würde? Mich würde heute mal die Denke der Geschäftsführer des LSFV SH - und natürlich der anderen LV - interessieren. Doch die schweigen sich lieber alle aus. Vermutlich fehlen denen die Worte für all das was aktuell (nicht) passiert. Es ist eine Schande für die (und nicht nur für die organisierte) Anglerschaft in Deutschland!



Die Mitglieder der LV haben darüber abgestimmt und es so gewollt.
Wir sind nur ausführendes Organ der Mitgliederversammlung.  

:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Mitglieder der LV haben darüber abgestimmt und es so gewollt.


 
Die haben so abgestimmt, weil denen die Antworten bzw. die Fakten vorenthalten wurden- wir drehen uns jetzt im Kreis bzw. haben einen Zeitsprung in den Sommer 2012 . 

Doch jetzt - nachdem die Posten aufgeteilt sind und alles im Sinne der ehemaligen VDSF Riege fusioniert ist - merken die LV wie es ist, wenn einem Informationen vorenthalten werden und Fragen ungeklärt sind. (Leider erst) Jetzt fangen die ersten LV wohl an den Finger zu heben. Und ich hoffe, dass auch die Vereine in den LV endlich mündige Mitglieder werden und Fragen stellen und die Antworten einfordern. Dann hätte diese (Kon-)Fusion doch noch etwas gutes. 

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Ich frage mich immer noch, warum Verbände wie Bayern z. B. für die Fusion gestimmt haben, obwohl sie nach der Fusion ihre Kündigung aufrecht erhielten?

Faktisch haben sie ja recht, dieser Trümmertruppe keine Anglerkohle mehr hinterherzuwerfen und erst mal abzuwarten, was die wollen und wie sie das machen im Bund..

Nur, warum haben sie dann vorher zuerst für diese Trümmertruppe gestimmt??

Sie hätten dieses Trauerspiel ja schließlich locker mit verhindern können und damit dafür sorgen, dass es eine vernünftige Fusion oder Neugründung im Bund gegeben hätte.....

Ob wohl von den Bayern auch Fragen kommen werden (von denen sind da oben keine dabei)?

Oder werden die weiter so seltsame Spielchen spielen wie bisher?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

PS:
Auch die LV, die jetzt plötzlich Fragen stellen, haben zuvor, warum auch immer, für die (Kon)Fusion gestimmt.

Obwohl ja genau all diese Fragen auch denen schon lange bekannt waren ...

Und unser Fragenkatalog wurde ja auch an ALLE LV geschickt vor der Wahl...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Immer noch keinerlei Antwort oder Rückmeldung seitens der Präsidentin oder des Präsidiums an die fragenden LV bekannt geworden..


----------



## Brotfisch (29. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Natürlich, man kann das an der Präsidentin als Gesamtverantwortlicher festmachen. Aus meiner Sicht sehe ich aber das Präsidium insgesamt in der Verpflichtung, die Geschäfte des DAFV schnellstmöglich und sichtbar zum Laufen zu bringen. 
Es gibt doch nur zwei mögliche Erklärungen: Entweder es geschieht tatsächlich nichts oder aber es geschieht etwas, nur die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit funktioniert (noch) nicht. Und dabei wären über das Internet doch schnelle Prozessinformationen für einen ÖA-Referenten doch eigentlich eine Kleinigkeit, wenigstens dann, wenn er dicht dran ist an dem, was im Vorstand läuft. Stattdessen ist der DAFV derzeit eine virtuelle Leiche. 
Man kann sich ja darüber streiten, welche Erwartungen man an die Präsidentin hegt. Zwischen bloßer Repräsentantin (des Mehrheitswillens), oberster Managerin des inneren "Dienstbetriebes" bis hin zur (alleinigen) Gestalterin aller Inhalte und Aktivitäten reicht da die Bandbreite. Die VDSF-Erfahrung, aber auch die "Verbandsferne" von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan legen zumindest für die Anfangsphase nahe, dass es sich in allererster Linie um nicht viel mehr als Repräsentanz handeln kann. Allerdings wird man erwarten können, dass sie die innere Verfassung des Präsidiums in Richtung Handlungsfähigkeit stärkt. Die übrigen Präsidiumsmitglieder verfügen - mit Ausnahme des Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit - über vieljährige Erfahrung auf Bundesebene. Aber es treffen natürlich auch die Mentalitäten und Denkweisen zweier völlig unterschiedlich sozialisierter Funktionärskasten aufeinander. Wie soll die innere Einheit der deutschen Angler gelingen, wenn es scheinbar nicht einmal gelingt, das Präsidium zu vereinen?! 
Mag also sein, dass da noch viel zu tun ist, bis wenigstens das Grundgeschäft rund läuft. Es gehört ja zu den zahlreichen handwerklichen Mängeln der Fusion, nur an den Rechtsakt der Verschmelzung gedacht zu haben und keinen Tag darüber hinaus. 
Aber sollten wir erwarten, dass nach wenigen Wochen schon überall klar Schiff ist angesichts der mangelhaften Vorbereitung und der unterschiedlichen Angelwelten, die nun auf die mühsame Pirsch nach tragfähigen Kompromissen gehen müssen!?
Ich finde, dass man das nur höchst bedingt erwarten kann. 
Aber man kann erwarten, informiert zu werden. Es muss ja nicht immer das goldene Endergebnis sein. Es wäre schon schön, wenn man erführe, ob überhaupt etwas (zielführendes) gemacht wird. Verabschieden wir uns von dem Dogma, erst zu reden, wenn alles schon in Stein gemeißelt ist. Eine selbstkritische Bestandsaufnahme und daraus abgeleitete Handlungserfordernisse, das wird man langsam mal erwarten dürfen. Bricht niemandem wirklich einen Zacken aus der Krone und ein vereintes Präsidium muss so etwas auch vor Delegierten und Mitgliedern aushalten und vertreten können, wenn es die Zukunft des Verbandes meistern will und nicht nur weiterwurschteln, wie wir es leider gewohnt sind. Es wird langsam Zeit, den Führungsanspruch sichtbar zu machen, den dieses Präsidium hat oder wenigstens haben sollte.


----------



## Honeyball (29. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Da unterscheiden wir uns in unserer Erwartungshaltung aber gewaltig:
Du *glaubst*, dass die irgendwann mal irgendwas ans Laufen kriegen.
Ich dagegen *befürchte* genau das und kann mich mit der "virtuellen Leiche" deutlich mehr anfreunden als mit all dem Schaden für uns Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland, der durch geballte Inkompetenz zu führenden Fragen und Themen uns allen droht.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Da unterscheiden wir uns in unserer Erwartungshaltung aber gewaltig:
> Du *glaubst*, dass die irgendwann mal irgendwas ans Laufen kriegen.
> Ich dagegen *befürchte* genau das und kann mich mit der "virtuellen Leiche" deutlich mehr anfreunden als mit all dem Schaden für uns Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland, der durch geballte Inkompetenz zu führenden Fragen und Themen uns allen droht.


 
@Honeyball
Mit "virtueller Leiche" meinte ich, dass für die interessierte Öffentlichkeit fast keine Informationen verfügbar sind. Nicht gemeint war damit, dass die Funktionäre nichts tun würden. Wobei ich ja durchaus anerkenne, dass die Variante "Kompetenz im Nichttun" sogar noch charmanter ist als "inkopetentes Gerödel".  
Das gefährliche an der _nur virtuellen_ Leiche in diesem Sinne aber ist, dass irgendetwas - meist inkompetentes - gemacht wird, es nur keiner wahrnimmt, weil keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gemacht wird. Also Genau das Gegenteil von "Tu Gutes und rede drüber". Irgendwie hatten wir das in den letzten Jahren VDSF. Es wurde etwas gemacht, meist wenig kompetent, aber keiner hat es gemerkt, weil es im Hinterzimmer ausgekaschpert wurde. Diese Situation soll sich im DAFV möglichst wenig wiederholen.
Fachliche Kompetenz übrigens entsteht nicht dadurch, dass ein Handelnder sich für kompetent hält oder kein Kollege ihn darauf hinweist, was er da verzapft. Sie entsteht durch den Dialog zwischen denjenigen, die Handeln und jenen, die es betrifft. Sonst ist alles nur praxisferne Kopfgeburt. Und damit dieser Dialog möglich wird, braucht es jetzt die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Nicht als willfähriges Sprachrohr eines sich selbst bejubelnden Präsidiums, sondern als Informations- und Dialogmedium. Erst wenn das Präsidium im fortlaufenden Dialog mit der Praxis an der Basis ist, ist es in der Lage, die eigene Kompetenz zu steigern und bessere Dienstleistungen als Verband anzubieten. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit steht da am Anfang von allem und zieht sich durch. Bislang ist nicht erkennbar, dass das im Präsidium genauso gesehen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*



> Fachliche Kompetenz übrigens entsteht nicht dadurch, dass ein Handelnder sich für kompetent hält oder kein Kollege ihn darauf hinweist, was er da verzapft. Sie entsteht durch den Dialog zwischen denjenigen, die Handeln und jenen, die es betrifft. *Sonst ist alles nur praxisferne Kopfgeburt*.


So isses....


----------



## Honeyball (29. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Nachdem ich gestern gelesen habe, dass Spechte Löcher in verputzte Hauswände klopfen, um an den darunterliegenden weichen Isolierkern zu kommen, soll ich also jetzt ernsthaft glauben, dass es irgendetwas gibt, was auch irgendwelche Aufnahmelöcher in Beton gefüllte Hohlräume zu sprengen in der Lage ist??? ;+ #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Die VDSF-Erfahrung, aber auch die "Verbandsferne" von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan legen zumindest für die Anfangsphase nahe, dass es sich in allererster Linie um nicht viel mehr als Repräsentanz handeln kann. Allerdings wird man erwarten können, dass sie die innere Verfassung des Präsidiums in Richtung Handlungsfähigkeit stärkt. Die übrigen Präsidiumsmitglieder verfügen - mit Ausnahme des Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit - über vieljährige Erfahrung auf Bundesebene



Die sind sich doch selbst intern nicht ansatzweise einig:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=269606


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Anfangsphase?
Wenn die nach 5 Monaten seit Beschluss und 3 Monate nach Rechtskraft   (Kon)Fusion sich noch nicht mal mit den LV kurzgeschlossen haben, Fragen von den LV nicht beantworten oder aufnehmen (dass sie unsere nicht beantworten, eh klar), Diskussion oder Kommunikation mit den LV nicht stattfindet und innerhalb des Präsidiums wohl eher nur Stress und Streit, dann bleibe ich bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils dabei:
Dilettantische Trümmertruppe.........


----------



## kati48268 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ... Die übrigen Präsidiumsmitglieder verfügen ... über vieljährige Erfahrung auf Bundesebene. ...


Das hast du jetzt aber als Teil des Problems beschrieben
und nicht etwa als Teil der Lösung, hm?
|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Also für mich ist klar - ein Bundesverband ist so nützlich wie Fußpilz!
Die Funktionäre dort tun monatelang absolut nichts und werden dafür fürstlich entlohnt.|krach:

Warum bezahlen wir das?
Der BV kann sich auflösen.
Es reicht doch allemal wenn die LVs sich bei Bedarf mal kurzschließen und dann, falls erforderlich, aus den eigenen Reihen einen Vertreter stellen(der ja schon bezahlt ist).


Das wäre eine begrüßenswerte Sparmaßnahme!


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Na schon immer oder dachtest du die machen das umsonst?:m

Im kleinen verein gibt es nix. 
Präsidium LV und BV bekommt Geld/Aufwandsentschädigung/Unkostenpauschale oder wie man das auch immer nennen will.:m

Stehen wohl als Personalkosten oder sonstige Aufwendungen in der Bilanz.

Aber das geht zu weit weg vom Thema , hatten wir ja alles schon(mal SuFu bemühen).#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Der Lohn...ääää...die "Entschädigungen" für Politiker heißen ja auch Diät(ohne dem allgemeingültigen Sinn des Wortes Rechnung zu tragen).
Ist eh nur Wortklauberei und ändert nichst daran, dass das BV-Präsidium Unmengen an Geld verschlingen, welches wir(Beitragszahler) uns sparen könnten.

#h


----------



## kati48268 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also für mich ist klar - ein Bundesverband ist so nützlich wie Fußpilz!


Na, Fußpilz hat auch seinen Nutzen, bringt der Pharmaindustrie Knete ein.
Ähnlich ist's auch mit "unserem" BV; Nutznießer gibt's bestimmt, aber mit Sicherheit nicht die Angler.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der BV kann sich auflösen.
> Es reicht doch allemal wenn die LVs sich bei Bedarf mal kurzschließen  und dann, falls erforderlich, aus den eigenen Reihen einen Vertreter  stellen(der ja schon bezahlt ist).


Eigentlich eine schöne Idee.
So wie im Bundesrat wär das möglich, ein LV übernimmt turnusmäßig den Vorsitz und gut is.

Selbst ohne jegliche Bundesvertretung erginge es den Anglern besser. 
Von mir aus kann die freiwerdende Kohle an 'Brot für die Welt' gespendet werden oder Schäuble lässt sich die Reifen vergolden, nahezu wurscht.
Der ausbleibende Schaden ohne BV wäre mir schon Erfolg genug.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Erstens hier OT, weil es hier um die immer noch nicht beantworteten Fragen geht, die Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium von LV gestellt bekamen.

Zweitens wäre ein GUTER, aktiver Bundesverband mit guten, sich für Angler und das Angeln einsetzenden Funktionären, viel Geld wert - schade, dass das nirgends in Sicht ist...


----------



## Deep Down (30. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Fr. Dr. wird erst nach dem 23.09 aktiv!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Aktiv ist sie ja - für die FDP, Waldschutzverband, ihren Heimat- und Historienverein, der sie in Berlin besuchte..etc....

Nur eben für den (VDSF)DAFV nicht, wie man am ignorieren der Fragen der LV sieht...............


----------



## Brotfisch (30. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Da muss ich wohl in einem anderen Verband gewesen sein. Ich jedenfalls habe in Doppelfunktion im VDSF am Ende ordentlich draufgezahlt. Dass Reisekosten erstattet werden, sofern man das Zugticket nicht verbaselt hat, ist ja nun wirklich kein Bereicherungstatbestand. Oder sollen die Mitarbeiter und Funktionäre Brennholz mitbringen, wenn sie es während der Arbeit warm haben wollen?!
Ich kann ja verstehen, wenn man mit den Ergebnissen und Arbeitsleistungen unzufrieden ist und diese kritisiert.
Aber zu behaupten, die Funktionäre wären in Bereicherungsabsicht da, ist sehr wohlfeil, genau wie pauschale Politikerverdrossenheit. Falsch, wie jedes Klischee.
Wir brauchen uns hier auch nicht drüber zu streiten, ob man bessere Leistungen als die bisher sichtbar gewordenen erwarten durfte oder nicht. Und eigentlich gibt es nicht einmal einen Maßstab dafür, was seit Beginn der Präsidentschaft Happach-Kasan eigentlich alles hätte geschafft werden müssen. Denn der DAFV ist ja ein Prototyp aus zwei Anglerwelten, die unterschiedlicher kaum sein könnten, zudem mit den zahllosen fortwirkenden Mängeln einer Blindflugfusion belastet. Trümmer? Ja, die hat der Fusionsprozess in der Tat mehr als reichlich hinterlassen, offene Gräben, Frustrationen. In welchem Ausmaß, davon machen sich sicher die wenigsten ein zutreffendes Bild. (Ich zähle nicht dazu.) Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Trümmer größer und schwerer sind, als dass man sie in fünf Monaten beseitigen kann.
Dennoch: Es wird Zeit, dass wir etwas zu sehen bekommen (gerne auch mit Zusatz: .... für unser Geld.) Es muss gezeigt werden, dass etwas getan wird. Und nicht etwa so ein Logopipifax mit Pipifaxlogo aus MS Paint. Es muss ein Aufräumplan veröffentlicht werden. Und es muss gezeigt werden, wie man sich die weitere Entwicklung vorstellt. Wohlgemerkt: "vorstellt" im Sinne von Vorschlag. Denn über die Richtung muss ab sofort satzungskonform Jahreshauptversammlung und ggf. der Verbandsausschuss entscheiden. Das Präsidium muss ausführendes Organ sein, dass an der Ausgestaltung der verbandspolitischen Ausrichtung durch Anträge mitwirkt, aber eben nur mitwirkt. Aber es reicht nicht, zu fordern, dass das Präsidium Vorschläge macht, man muss "als Opposition" auch in der Lage sein, Gegenvorschläge zu entwickeln. Sonst wird mangels Alternativen nur die Macht des Präsidiums gestärkt. Das macht natürlich Arbeit und ist nicht so bequem, wie stammtischmäßiges Ablästern über Funktionärsreisekosten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Hier geht es um die immer noch nicht beantworteten Fragen gerade zu Inhalten und Ausrichtung, die Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium von LV (also Mitgliedern) vor Wochen gestellt bekamen.

Und diese Mitglieder bekamen bis heute weder eine Antwort noch sonst eine Rückmeldung.

Das ist in keinster Weise irgendeine Art von "Arbeit", die man für welches Geld auch immer als zufriedenstellend bezeichnen könnte - da ist schlicht jeder Cent zu viel für so eine Trümmertruppe...

Das ist purer Dilettantismus in meinen Augen...

Zweitens wäre ein GUTER, aktiver Bundesverband mit guten, sich für Angler und das Angeln einsetzenden Funktionären, viel, SEHR VIEL Geld wert - schade, dass das nirgends in Sicht ist...

Aktiv ist sie ja, die Frau Dr. - für die FDP, Waldschutzverband, ihren Heimat- und Historienverein, der sie in Berlin besuchte..etc....

Nur eben für den (VDSF)DAFV nicht, wie man am ignorieren der Fragen der LV sieht...............

Und ihr Präsidium lässt das zu bzw. macht mit und bis auf wenige scheinen auch die LV bisher keinen Handlungsbedarf zu sehen.

Man wird nach dem 14. September mehr wissen.

Wir werden von den Ergebnissen und der Stimmung (offizielle wie am Tresen in "Hintergrundgesprächen") berichten...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Naja, der Rückhalt scheint zu schwinden. Selbst der Pressesprecher des LSFV SH äußert sich im dortigen Forum eher zurückhaltend (so will ich das mal formulieren) und hofft, dass ab dem 23. September vielleicht ja alles besser wird und die Hoffnung ja zuletzt stirbt.

Das aus der Tastatur einer Person, die mich zur Persona non grata erklärt hat, als ich im November 2012 genau diese Bedenken im dortigen Forum öffentlich gemacht habe #d#d#d!

Jetzt plötzlich stellen viele fest, dass das AB wohl mit allen Vorhersagen recht hatte. Genau das AB, dass im dortigen Forum mit "AB go Home" beschimpft wurde! Und was passiert mit den Verantwortlichen die diese Warnungen ignoriert haben? NIX! Die dürfen ungestraft weiterwurschteln und sich von dem Untertanen beklatschen lassen.

Boah, da geht mir schon wieder die Hutschnur hoch!


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Können die ja auch machen. Die Vereine zahlen ja schön und im dortigen Forum wird sowieso jeder entfernt, der nicht linientreu ist.

Die meisten dort haben sowieso keinen Plan was verbandstechnisch abgeht. Sodass die dort ihren Jubel schon bekommen...

Der Angelsport muss sich dann eben hinten anstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Bis dato kam immer noch weder eine Antwort noch sonst eine Reaktion seitens Frau Dr. Happach-Kasans oder aus dem Präsidium zu den Fragen der Landesverbände.

Und wenn die Nachrichtenlage stimmt, sind auch auf Grund dessen noch weitere LV dabei, soeben weitere Fragen für die Verbandsausschusssitzung zu formulieren und/oder Tagesordnungsänderungen zu beantragen.

Sobald wir Näheres wissen und/oder die Fragen/Änderungswünsche vorliegen haben, werden wir euch informieren.


----------



## Sharpo (3. September 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Für den LV SH muss der Stillstand im DAFV ziemlich depremierend sein.
Wurde Frau DR. nicht von denen vorgeschlagen  ?  
Hat der LSFV SH nicht Frau Dr. in höchsten Tönen gelobt?  

Ach jaaa, man hat ja nur den Willen seiner Mitglieder umgesetzt.

:g


----------



## Brotfisch (3. September 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Für den LV SH muss der Stillstand im DAFV ziemlich depremierend sein.
> Wurde Frau DR. nicht von denen vorgeschlagen ?
> Hat der LSFV SH nicht Frau Dr. in höchsten Tönen gelobt?
> 
> ...


 
Ich hatte ja bereits gesagt, dass es entweder wirklicher Stillstand oder aber auch bloß fehlende Information durch den BV sein kann. Deswegen wäre aus meiner Sicht viel interessanter, wie die LV das Thema sehen. 
Und nochmal: Man darf wohl kaum erwarten, dass jetzt alles mal schwuppdiwupp in den "Problemlos-" Modus gestellt wird. Dazu sind die Auswirkungen eines durch und durch verpatzten und mit handwerklichen Mängeln durchsetzten Fusionsprozesses doch zu heftig. Auch wenn noch nicht jeder darüber klar sieht. 
Im Übrigen kann man natürlich kritisieren, dass zu wenig läuft bzw. zu wenig kommuniziert wird. Das aber an der Person der Präsidentin festzumachen, hat einen höchst unleckeren Beigeschmack. Denn das würde jenen in die Hand spielen, die sich dafür eingesetzt haben, dass die Besetzung dieses Amtes mit einer verbandsinternen Persönlichkeit erfolgen sollte.
In das Amt hineinzufinden ist allein schon aufwändig genug. Unter den erschwerten Fusionsbedingungen gilt das um so mehr.
Ich unterstelle, dass eine Vielzahl von Themen angestoßen wird. Dafür spricht auch die überbordende Tagesordnung. Nur wirklich sehen kann man kaum etwas. Das betrifft die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, die sich vom Dogma befreien muss, erst dann zu berichten, wenn alles in Sack und Tüten ist. Die Mitglieder fordern zu Recht Prozessinformationen. Schließlich geht es um nicht weniger als die grundlegende (politische) Ausrichtung des DAFV. Niemand ist damit geholfen, wenn wir davon erst in einem Jahr und anhand von Einzelkampagnen bruchstückhaft erfahren. Das Präsidium muss seine Vorschläge machen und diese der interessierten Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung stellen. Dagegen spricht nichts außer der Furcht vieler Funktionäre, dass alles zerredet wird, wenn andere mitreden. Bislang wurde jedoch nicht zu viel, sondern zu wenig geredet. Ein Verband, der sich vor Diskussionen scheut, wird niemals in der Lage sein, wirksame Lobbyarbeit zu leisten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ein Verband, der sich vor Diskussionen scheut, wird niemals in der Lage sein, wirksame Lobbyarbeit zu leisten.



Ausserdem muss sich so ein Verband den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, dass die Leute sich dort vor allem für sich selber interessieren.

Es gibt unterschiedliche Meinungen bzgl. allen möglichen Themen, die relevant sind für den Angelsport. Da ist auch nichts falsche dran. Durch Diskussionen könnten viele Probleme aus der Welt geschaffen werden. Auch wenn man anderer Meinung ist, kann man so zumindest sehen wie es zu so einem Entscheidungsprozess gekommen ist. 

Bisher wird Kritik aber ignoriert oder es wird auch lächerliche Art und Weise vom Verband gegen an gegangen. Auch das einschüchtern von anderen Leuten ist doch peinlich und unwürdig für eine Demokratie und den heutigen Grad der Zivilisation.

Das die Funktionäre die Ausrichtung des Verbandes noch nicht geschafft haben ist ein absolutes Armutszeugnis. Wären diese Leute in der Privatwirtschaft tätig, hätte jeder seinen Platz räumen müssen.

Der VDSF ist eher dem Kochtopfangeln zugeneigt, der DAV hatte viel liberale (für Angler) Ansichten.

Der neue Verband soll die Interessen der Angler vertreten. Ich habe aber das Gefühl, das die Angler sich nach dem Verband richten sollen. Zumindest kommt es mir, rein subjektiv, so vor. Und das ist ein absolutes Unding. 

In welchem Bereich gibt es das sonst, dass eine Gruppe (wir Angler) eine Lobbygruppe bezahlt (Verbände) und diese zu allererst an sich selber denken und die Zahler sich nach den eigentlichen Vetretern richten müssen.

Das AB hatte im Bereich um die Fusion alles schwarz gemalt. Und letztlich immer recht behalten. Ich denke, das es auch so weitergeht.

Der neue Verband kann den DAV Grundsatz verfolgen und sich für uns Angler einsetzen. Damit würden sie aber anecken und es würde Arbeit bedeuten. 

Also wette ich, das sie dem Kochtopfansatz treu bleiben und den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes gehen werden um es möglichst bequem zu haben.


----------



## Honeyball (3. September 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

In seinem neuesten Newsletter geht der LSFV SH erwartungsgemäß überhaupt nicht auf dieses Thema und offene Fragen ein.
Daraus dürfte zu schließen sein, dass man dort das Verhalten des Bundesverbandes weiterhin vorbehaltlos billigt bzw. unterstützt.


----------



## Sharpo (3. September 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Den verpatzten Fusionsprozess haben ja wohl genau die Personen mit verursacht die aktuel beim DAFV im Amt sind.
Da die Fusion dermaßen eilig war, denke ich schon dass man mittlerweile etwas mehr  Ergebnisse und oder Informationen liefern kann.

Ein Wappen zu kreieren ist ja wohl keine Aufgabe eines halben Jahres. 
Auch die Finanzen kann man in wenigen Tagen klären.

Eine Versammlung mit einer geplanten Zeit von 4h einzuberufen...naja...lassen wirs.

Jede Minute die man sich mit dem DAFV und deren Landesverbände befasst ist vergeudete Zeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Jede Minute die man sich mit dem DAFV und deren Landesverbände befasst ist vergeudete Zeit.



Wir bleiben trotzdem weiter dran - bis das auch der letzte Angler kapiert hat, dass jeder Cent für diese Trümmertruppe einer zu viel ist.

Dass man gerne einen guten Verband (Bund wie Land) auch mit viel Geld finanzieren würde, aber nicht solche Dilettanten..


----------



## Elbangler_70 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Den verpatzten Fusionsprozess haben ja wohl genau die Personen mit verursacht die aktuel beim DAFV im Amt sind.
> Da die Fusion dermaßen eilig war, denke ich schon dass man mittlerweile etwas mehr  Ergebnisse und oder Informationen liefern kann.
> 
> Ein Wappen zu kreieren ist ja wohl keine Aufgabe eines halben Jahres.
> ...


|good:


----------



## pro-release (4. September 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Jede Minute die man sich mit dem DAFV und deren Landesverbände befasst ist vergeudete Zeit.




Ok, dann lasst es doch jetzt gut sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Die nächsten Fragen von LV an die Präsidentin und Wünsche zur Änderung der Tagesordnung sind aufgetaucht.

Ist aber ne Menge, muss ich erst mal durchackern...

Ich denke (je nachdem wie schnell ich da durchblicke) morgen oder übermorgen mehr...


----------



## BERND2000 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das die Funktionäre die Ausrichtung des Verbandes noch nicht geschafft haben ist ein absolutes Armutszeugnis. Wären diese Leute in der Privatwirtschaft tätig, hätte jeder seinen Platz räumen müssen.
> 
> 
> Der neue Verband soll die Interessen der Angler vertreten. Ich habe aber das Gefühl, das die Angler sich nach dem Verband richten sollen. Zumindest kommt es mir, rein subjektiv, so vor. Und das ist ein absolutes Unding.
> ...


Merkst Du den Unterschied ?

In der Privatwirtschaft fliegt jeder der dem Boss nicht bedingungslos folgen will.
In einer Demokratie, jeder Boss der nicht das macht was die Menge will.

Ersteres wollen viele nicht mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Da im (VDSF)DAFV ja alles laut Frau Dr. "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" bei der (Kon)Fusion geschehen ist und wohl auch weiter geschehen wird, kann ja die zeitnahe Beantwortung von Fragen der Mitglieder (LV) nicht dazu gehören. 

Das verweigert sie wie ihr Präsidium ja bisher wochenlang beharrlich.

Ob und in wie weit die neuen Fragen und Wünsche zur Änderung der  Tagesordnung beantwortet bzw. berücksichtigt werden - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - werden wir nach dem 14. 09. wissen...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend"


 

Mit Verlaub, dass ist unwahr!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*

Ich schreib ja nur, was Frau Dr. öffentlich schreibt...
Ich interpretiere nicht, in wie weit das wahr wäre oder nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*



> Hab übrigens gehört, dass ein neues Wappen entworfen wurde, so halbwegs.


Mit dem - laut Protokoll letzter Verbandsausschuss VDSF - von Frau Dr. ihr selbst bescheinigten "Kunstverständnis".

Vielleicht hat sie das Logo deswegen gegen Widerstände im Präsidium und ohne jede Rücksprache mit den LV durchgedrückt - sie hat ja anscheinend Kunstverständnis...

Aber angesichts der Mankos hinsichtlich Kommunikation, Information, Organisation, Finanzen, Inhalten etc. ist das nur eine  Petitesse - zwar bezeichnend, aber nicht mehr - am Rande...



Dazu auch aktuell von heute:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Leute, es wird immer irrer.........................*
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich heute was zu den nun noch neu eingegangenen Fragen und Wünschen zur Änderung der Tagesordnung schreiben.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270460
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: Immer mehr unbeantwortete Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit dem - laut Protokoll letzter Verbandsausschuss VDSF - von Frau Dr. ihr selbst bescheinigten "Kunstverständnis".


 
Hat sie sich Kunstverständnis bescheinigt oder um "Verständnis für die Kunst des Versagens" gebeten...? |supergri |wavey:


----------

